# Deeper Pro +



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Deeper Pro +. $130 OBO. Located 44077. But travel between 44077 and north canton a lot. Great fish finder for boat, shore or ice fishing. Selling because I upgraded.



















Deeper PRO+ Sonar: Professional Echolot with GPS & Wi-Fi


Deeper PRO+ Smart Fish Finder with built-in GPS and Wi-Fi for pro anglers. Enjoy incredible scanning & mapping features from the shore, boat, kayak or ice.




deepersonar.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Sold thanks OGF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

